# Elijah Craig



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

I like this Bourbon... 
very good, but I don't know why I like it? 
Why would I like this whiskey? 
What makes it so good... 
why is it different from other whiskies?
is the plural form of whiskey whiskies?
It should be.
The Plural form or Wheaty is Wheaties - right?
Or is the singular of Wheaties Wheatie?
Is it bad if I mix Bourbon with Warm Spiced Apple Cider?
I don't think so... 
but I spell much better when I don't.

Anyways - I like Elijah Craig.

Yummy.


----------



## illuminatus (Oct 20, 2005)

haha. great post... I love drunk posts...


----------



## punch (Mar 5, 2005)

Classic!


----------



## TheSmokingHiker (Jan 11, 2005)

You are drinking like a champ.


----------



## Nooner (Feb 22, 2005)

My wife read that and called me a dork!

I think her exact words were: "So that is what happens when a dork gets drunk..."

Hell... she married me... what does that make her?


----------



## TSW09 (Jun 14, 2005)

I still need to try this stuff!


----------

